# old sprinkler system



## Rick18071 (Feb 28, 2013)

A building that is changeing to "B", don't know what is was before has a old sprinkler system that has not worked for years and the building has been emty for years. If code says this B building doesn't need a sprinkler system can it be taken out or just left alone in a nonworking condition? 2009 IBC


----------



## hlfireinspector (Feb 28, 2013)

Remove.

*901.4.4Appearance of equipment. *

Any device that has the

physical appearance of life safety or fire protection equipment

but that does not perform that life safety or fire protection

function, shall be prohibited.


----------



## AegisFPE (Feb 28, 2013)

The catch could be IFC 901.4.4, which prohibits the appearance of fire protection equipment which does not serve that purpose.


----------



## cda (Feb 28, 2013)

It would probably work if maintained

Could it have been installed for other reasons?? Type of const, lack of fd access, other trade offs???

To me it should be out in service and maintained.

Have you seen any floor plans for new tenant?  Are they doing corridors? Rated can the new business use it for trade offs???


----------



## BSSTG (Feb 28, 2013)

Greetings,

It should be removed and if not, made operational as the IFC requires the systems to be maintained. I've run into that as well. I feel the philosophy is that if you have any type of fire suppressions system, it should be maintained properly so as not to cause a false sense of security. Don't know if that's in any code or not but I really don't care. I better shut up before I get in trouble.

BS


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 1, 2013)

Just wondering if the sprinklers can be taken out if the fire code requires sprinklers are  to be maintained.


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Mar 1, 2013)

If the owner is not going to maintain it, and it's not functional, remove it. It's just another dead load that can fall on a firefighters head. You can't protect the firefighters from the dead load but at least you can protect them from a false sense of safety.

Be sure to remove the FDC.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 1, 2013)

901.6 Inspection, testing and maintenance.

Fire detection, alarm, and extinguishing systems, mechanical smoke exhaust systems, and smoke and heat vents shall be maintained in an operative condition at all times, and shall be replaced or repaired where defective. Nonrequired fire protection systems and equipment shall be inspected, tested and maintained or removed.

PAY ATTENTION TO THE LAST SENTENCE


----------



## steveray (Mar 1, 2013)

Good post Bob and CDA (and everyone else)...The B might not require the sprinklers, but the building might for some other reason, so verify prior to removal.....But if it is there, it has to work.....If not required FOR ANY REASON....it can be removed...


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nonrequired fire protection systems and equipment shall be inspected, tested and maintained or removed.

Q1. Can someone explain the nonrequired parts that can be removed?

Q2. Does a building owner get a break on thier insurance if theres a firesprinkler system in place even when its inoperable or lacks certification inspections?

Kinda gives you a false sence of security does'nt it!

pc1


----------



## steveray (Mar 1, 2013)

1......The entire system If someone put one in because they wanted to (I know that is a rarity) Or a change of use from A to B in a small building where the system would no longer be required....

2....Probably......if no one is looking.....


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't forget that sometimes development is allowed by using a sprinkler system so that the required needed fire flow for a building may be reduced by up to 75%......

The building code may not require it per the building code, but it may of had to be installed for needed fire flows in that region.

It would be better to maintain or update the existing system than to abandon and remove......


----------



## Inspector 102 (Mar 1, 2013)

Actually had a building that had a system that was no longer required due to change of use. The owner did not want to maintain it nor did he want to spend the money to remove the entire system. His solution was he removed all the heads, replaces with plugs and some location with air chucks. He removed the riser assembly and FDC and hooked it to an air compressor. Met code, but not sure if it was any cheaper in the end.


----------

